# Anyone doing anything with Serial USB?



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Anyone working on a serial USB connection to the R15? If I attach a typical serial cable I do get a "F0" which is the standard STB ACK signal. But sending further STB commands get no reply. Anyone else have better luck?


----------



## Vegas (Mar 2, 2006)

Using the Belkin F5U109 USB/Serial adapter I get the link light when plugged into the R15, but no ACK back from the R15.

What settings are you using? (I would be happy to see one F0 come through)

I've tried VT100, 115200 8N1 no flow control
VT100, 9600 8N1 no flow control

and same as above with ANSI and TTY terminal settings.
All with and without a null modem adapter 

There's GOT to be a way into this thing!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The R15 (as other DTV receivers) look for a USB Vendor ID of 0x067b and product ID of 0x2303. I think the only one that will work. I'm using a product called COM Port Toolkit. With it set to 115200, 8N1. As soon as I plug it in I do get a F0 but that's it. You can find more info here.
I do have a null modem adapter on mine.

*EDIT: If I just start throwing text at it instead of STB commands I get 0xFC, which I'm not familiar with.*


----------



## Vegas (Mar 2, 2006)

I've got Vendor id: 050D, Prod. id: 0109

I saw that link in a post earlier. Thats what got me started playing with this. Thought I'd try with what I had laying around, guess I'll have to stick with whats on the list.

Looks like my local CC has the iogear adapter. I'll pick one up tomorrow and try again.

Sure would be nice if we could get several of us working on this. More chance of discovering the magic combo, back doors...

Vegas


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Vegas said:


> I've got Vendor id: 050D, Prod. id: 0109
> 
> I saw that link in a post earlier. Thats what got me started playing with this. Thought I'd try with what I had laying around, guess I'll have to stick with whats on the list.
> 
> ...


The only way I can think of that you'll _ever_ be able to get into the product is when DirecTV activates DirecTV2Go. Then you'll have to find the product codes DirecTV wil be using for those devices.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

whatever that usb port is for someone at D** is keeping it a good secret.
I'm not getting anywhere with it
________________________________________
using a Maxtor external HD 1 touch USB :nono2: 200GIG


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> The only way I can think of that you'll _ever_ be able to get into the product is when DirecTV activates DirecTV2Go. Then you'll have to find the product codes DirecTV wil be using for those devices.


The D11 and H20 do handle STB commands through the USB port using the above mentioned device and documentation. The R15 does send Acks and other signals, but doesnt recognize typical STB commands. I would also guess this is the same method that is used to monitor and debug the R15 given other codes which we just plain don't know.

But the USB ports on the R15 are active to a certain extent. They acknowledge a cable connect and NACK a bad command.


----------



## Vegas (Mar 2, 2006)

Wolffpack:

Which USB/Serial adapter are you using?

I picked up the iogear GUC232A as listed in the installers doc. It must be a newer version because it has a vendor ID of 0x0557 and product ID of 0x2008.
Needless to say I get nothing from the R15 with it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The one I've got was just a generic noname from CompUSA. Just blue packaging and "USB to Serial Converter" printed on it. Even the manual doesn't have any company name. It has blue ends and a braided silver cable.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Hi! I haven't been here in a couple of years...I was wondering if ther is any new or current info on the USB Port that is on the R15 - 300 ?? 

(hope I posted this in the right place?) TIA...... Jim Reid, Payson, AZ.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The units can be controlled via RS-232 commands over the USB port.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The units can be controlled via RS-232 commands over the USB port.


Thanks for the quick reply Earl !!! Is there a thread, link, more info page? I've been searching without finding more info..... TIA Jim


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Jim Reid said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Earl !!! Is there a thread, link, more info page? I've been searching without finding more info..... TIA Jim


There isn't much the USB port does on the R15. What Earl stated is about it. What are you looking for it todo?


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

It was a couple of years since the thread started, I haven't been active here in 2 yrs. I thought someone may have discovered what that USB port was for... ie: like hooking up a larger usb ext. HD -- but thats all water under the bridge...
thanks for answering the question.... regards Jim


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Jim Reid said:


> It was a couple of years since the thread started, I haven't been active here in 2 yrs. I thought someone may have discovered what that USB port was for... ie: like hooking up a larger usb ext. HD -- but thats all water under the bridge...
> thanks for answering the question.... regards Jim


If you had an HR21 the USB port is used for the add on AM21 OTA tuner. People have also reported they used it to provide power for extra fans, cooling mats, and so on.


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Jim Reid said:


> It was a couple of years since the thread started, I haven't been active here in 2 yrs. I thought someone may have discovered what that USB port was for... ie: like hooking up a larger usb ext. HD -- but thats all water under the bridge...
> thanks for answering the question.... regards Jim


You can use the USB with a USB-RS232 converter to do some fairly basic control of the receivers. I started a thread going here a few months ago with some suggestions to D* for some more advanced controls, but I would guess this is low priority when they have advancements coming that will affect large percentages of their user base.

Other than that, as others have stated, right now the AM21 is the only other "communication" type connection used over the USB. Of course you can use the power for other accessories, but nothing more than that.

If you are looking to use it for controling the unit, attached is the latest version I have of the protocol manual (Version 2.2, Updated March 5, 2008)

Also, here is the request thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1514686#post1514686


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Thank you for the update...... I found your thread on a search here CrestronPro! On "What commands would you like added to the RS232 protocol?" Thats how I found you! Very good thread!.... thanks again for the replies....Jim Reid


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a belkin FSU409. Has anyone used this with any success? I'd like to use a PC program and a program called Orb to control my R15 via commands and watch on my cellphone.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Anyone working on a serial USB connection to the R15? If I attach a typical serial cable I do get a "F0" which is the standard STB ACK signal. But sending further STB commands get no reply. Anyone else have better luck?


Does charging a cell phone count?


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

xmguy said:


> I have a belkin FSU409. Has anyone used this with any success? I'd like to use a PC program and a program called Orb to control my R15 via commands and watch on my cellphone.


I am using an IOGear GUC232A adapter cable. I can't say for sure with the Belkin, but I would imagine it would work fine. You will probably need to use a null modem cable with female connectors on both ends to connect the adapter to your PC.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

CrestronPro said:


> I am using an IOGear GUC232A adapter cable. I can't say for sure with the Belkin, but I would imagine it would work fine. You will probably need to use a null modem cable with female connectors on both ends to connect the adapter to your PC.


I have a Dell with NO serial. Could I use a USB to USB connection VS. USB to Serial then serial BACK to USB?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

xmguy said:


> I have a Dell with NO serial. Could I use a USB to USB connection VS. USB to Serial then serial BACK to USB?


I don't think so, but have never tried.

Carl


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

xmguy said:


> I have a Dell with NO serial. Could I use a USB to USB connection VS. USB to Serial then serial BACK to USB?


No promises, but I think it should work. Once you plug an adapter into the D* receiver's USB port and convert it to a DB9 with RS-232, the receiver doesn't know, or care, if your PC has a serial port connected to it or if you are using an adapter. You are still transmitting and receiving data according to the RS-232 spec.

Note - this does not mean you can connect a USB cable between your PC and the D* receiver. That won't work.

Let us know if you do give it a try.


----------

